# Notorious B.I.G. movie bad/good?



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 5, 2009)

The Notorious B.I.G. movie

"Hmmmm..."

That's what came outta my mouth when i first saw the preview. What did all of you think about this?

I like biggie. I have "ready to die" and "life after death". In fact i like more of the hard rap ones like "respect", "niggas bleed", "Long kiss goodnight" of course there's more but that just a few.
I just dont know what to think about going to see this. I hope it isnt cheesy... 

What do all of you think about this? especially if you like biggie, name a song you like too


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would like to know where you can watch it free online.


----------



## sooftah (Jan 7, 2009)

as long as they keep the music on point it can't be worse than Get Rich..


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah hopefully its not so commercialized that they start playing all sorts of dumb music that wasnt even out when biggie was alive
you can watch this movie for free if you live in the hood or have freinds that bootleg dvds. i could prolly find it right now but i dont even care enough to make the effort, id just rather pop in ready to die and blaze one!


----------

